# Tightening loose skin after a big weight drop



## thebrick (Jul 9, 2013)

I'm not really familiar with this, but this AM I am getting a haircut and my barber told me he has lost 70 pounds in the last 8 months. He's still quite large, but he was diagnosed with diabetes so he made some positive changes. He was wondering about the loose skin he now has and was wondering if there was anything he can do to tighten that up (no surgeries)? Tell you the truth, I was not sure other than time and improve your muscle tone?


----------



## BigBob (Jul 9, 2013)

Hey Brick, I have a good friend who lost over 150lbs and besides surgery time is the only other thing. He was soooo large that his skin will never be the same. But 70lbs doesn't sound so bad. It could take a few years to go away.


----------



## thebrick (Jul 9, 2013)

thanks Bob. Yeah I was thinking mostly time. Skin is pretty elastic up to a degree. He doesn't want any surgery for sure.


----------



## vikingquest (Jul 9, 2013)

Depending on your age,  I'd think something like deca and eq, which have a positive effect on collagen, may help a bit.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jul 9, 2013)

Depends on age mostly i think and where the loose skin is. 
I like when i hear people improve themselves..shows the human mind is strong.  Cool..ib.


----------



## thebrick (Jul 9, 2013)

Yes IB, agreed, he is 45 and he was pointing to his arms. Another good thing, he was a heavy drinker and he stopped. The guy just looks way healthier, even the color in his face. He's been walking a couple miles a day.


----------



## turbobusa (Jul 12, 2013)

Time and working the muscles i think help. If pointing to his arms well he should fill that skin out with more muscle mass. T


----------



## Zaven (Jul 13, 2013)

meh....not really to be honest with you.  If he has quite a bit of loose skin then the only option is surgery.  It's only gonna tighten up so much with time, but not that much.


----------



## Jig (Jul 13, 2013)

Tone up the muscle and diet, plenty of fruits and vegetables would help, get plenty of antioxidants, beta-carotene and vitamins C, E, and A which are good for the skin, also using a moisturizer like Nivea Skin Firming Moisturizer With Advanced Q10 Complex...that and a few years could do wonders.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jul 14, 2013)

thebrick said:


> Yes IB, agreed, he is 45 and he was pointing to his arms. Another good thing, he was a heavy drinker and he stopped. The guy just looks way healthier, even the color in his face. He's been walking a couple miles a day.



Wow thats cool, I know booze is hard to stop because what's easier haven a few pitchers a beer or Hittin exercise one way or another. Sometimes friends can be a crutch but when u dont see then for a few weeks of even walkin they can tell and get kinda jealous now you got somethin over them.. Swimming is great over all no joint pressure..t in his thong lightswitch show is dam good entertainment..  Lol


----------



## d2r2ddd (Jul 17, 2013)

[ame]http://youtu.be/pSCb32OEc2o[/ame]


----------

